# gravel driveway



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

I need to make my driveway wider but need some good starting points.

The new driveway will be where my lawn is now but will probably tear up my old driveway to make it look the same.

What should be done to the ground(i.e. how deep should i dig it, any type of base marterial to use, etc)before putting the gravel down. ALso what is my best choice for the top layer of gravel.

Thanks
Darren


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, you should cut it out for 2 reasons. The topsoil on top is not suitable to support traffic and you need to cut out to match existing grade. Depending on how soft the material is, determines how much you cut out. I say, that you will have to cut out at least 6-8". Around here, we use shale for subase and top it with 2A modified.


----------



## dreamwvr (Mar 4, 2007)

What kind of traffic will be using it. Is this your house/shop drive. what type of soils, are they free draining. How about layuot, do you need under road drainage from one side to the other? will it always be rock or are you planning for concrete someday? 11-14' wide is what to shoot for. if you have well draining soils dig 4-6" deep and put your spoil evenly on both sides, spread some hydrated lime and work that in and recompact. put in 6" of crushed angular stone, then 2-4" of a 3/4 minus mix, grade your spoil to create a shoulder and drive on it to compact. hope this helped and good luck. :ninja:


----------



## BeetsZ71 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd say go a bucket and a half wide with a highlift which is about 12 feet, 10"-12" deep and replace with 2" clean. Some say to put geotextile underliner fabric but from my experience it pops up in the middle through the rock after heavy trucks drive on the driveway. Usually happens in the very beginning from the rock deliveries. You can buy a lot more rock for what a roll of fabric costs ($400+). You might look at mixing some minus rock in and try to get the trucks to tailgate spread it too. I can't remember if you should put minus rock on top of the 2" clean or below the 2" clean. Maybe someone here can help.


----------

